# Jigsaw Puzzle enthusiasts



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

Have you ever tried some devilishly hard puzzles like these ones by PAR custom and hand made...

Par Custom made puzzles


Many have no picture on the box... others have no side pieces.. or a missing middle...


----------



## Lee (Nov 20, 2022)

I would never attempt that as I have little in the way of patience. Will not do 1000 piece either. 300 is ,my limit and even that I lose interest in and leave it to hubby to finish.

Last I counted we have over 70 boxed puzzles. And once a year we do a Christmas puzzle which is from Germany, lots of writing in German and box says 1994. A holiday ritual.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

Lee said:


> I would never attempt that as I have little in the way of patience. Will not do 1000 piece either. 300 is ,my limit and even that I lose interest in and leave it to hubby to finish.
> 
> Last I counted we have over 70 boxed puzzles. And once a year we do a Christmas puzzle which is from Germany, lots of writing in German and box says 1994. A holiday ritual.


70 puzzles ?.. WOW!!

I used to enjoy doing puzzles many years ago despite having little patience ... only like Ravenscroft tho'...  and never more than 500 pieces..I would just do it on a board, and slide it under the sofa until I had the patience to return to it..

Sad story alert..

The first time I ever did a 1000 piece puzzle.. I was still living at home.. aged about 19 or so..

I did it in the dining room.. wasn't permitted to do it on the dining table, so I took an old large suitcase and did it on that.. sliding it behind the sofa each night ..ready for next time

It was a particualrly difficult one  Oval ...all flowers ... 

I'd  do it for an hour each night after I got home from work... 

It took me several weeks to do.. and I had just a few really difficult pieces to find .. when I came home from work one night, to find my father had taken the whole puzzle and broken it up.. just out of spite..  .. no other reason, but that he could!!

I never did another jigsaw there again..


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 20, 2022)

One of my father's favorites was taking a piece and hiding it.  I would get to the end of the puzzle and be missing one piece.  

I love puzzles and have done a lot of them during the pandemic.  I like the 1,000 piece ones.


----------



## Remy (Nov 25, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> 70 puzzles ?.. WOW!!
> 
> I used to enjoy doing puzzles many years ago despite having little patience ... only like Ravenscroft tho'...  and never more than 500 pieces..I would just do it on a board, and slide it under the sofa until I had the patience to return to it..
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry. This is what abusers do. They want to take away anything you find joy in. I know how this works. What a terrible man.


----------



## jujube (Nov 25, 2022)

I do them on the computer.  There are a zillion to choose from and you can choose your "cut" and number of pieces, from 20 to 1,000.


----------

